# Obama Fishing Ban



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was listening to a talk show and they claim Obama and his minions (environmentalists) are going to ban recreational fishing in the United States. I understand this is an attempted to regulate the commercial fisherman. Does anyone have any specific knowledge on this issue? It is supposed to happen in about three weeks. When does it stop with this guy?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We covered this last week in a couple of different threads.

There is no merit to the report.

Here are the previous threads.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24444

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24432


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

jsumm_2000 said:


> When does it stop with this guy?


When people like you stop falling for every internet or right wing talk show bamboozlement that shows up! Use some critical thinking once in a while. Does it sound ****ing insane? Odds are it is.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

jsumm_2000 said:


> I was listening to a talk show and they claim Obama and his minions (environmentalists) are going to ban recreational fishing in the United States. I understand this is an attempted to regulate the commercial fisherman. Does anyone have any specific knowledge on this issue? It is supposed to happen in about three weeks. When does it stop with this guy?


Thank you for voicing your concern in this matter.
As stated in the post above this whole thing was a big farce with the only point having merit is that public comments on many fisheries issues will end soon, as it eventually must. All the BS about the current administration banning fishing is exactly that, BS.

This reaction is exactly the type that is wanted by the fear mongering operatives that takes place in politics, it is vital that we, as voters, take the time to research stories (and they are stories) like this and determine the truth for ourselves.

Thank you for your concern in this matter.
I ask that you concentrate your efforts to the matter that is much closer at hand, that is the very real "taking" of over 7,000 miles of now accessible fishing waters in the state of UT that took place in this legislative session by the passing of HB 141 and write Governor Herbert and encourage him to veto this piece of legislation.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i heard today that Obama was going to make owning a fishing rod and a **** gun illegal, because you by definition would be an uneducated ******* hick..... sorry man but thats all hogwash.... i am a pretty well educated ******* hick that listens to country music, drinks natty light, spits some tobacco from time to time, and as a win for me, i still have all my real teeth!

was the same thing when everyone said guns would become illegal. i think the gun manufactures made record profits. i dont buy into the hype at all.... i think someone on this board (might have been a dif board) said obama can take my fly rod or fishing pole when he prys it from my cold dead hands


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

By Steve Bowman
Executive Editor ESPNOutdoors.com

ESPNOutdoors.com inadvertently contributed to a flare-up Tuesday when we posted the latest article in a series of stories on President Barack Obama's newly created Ocean Policy Task Force, a column written by Robert Montgomery, a conservation writer for BASS since 1985. Regrettably, we made several errors in the editing and presentation of this installment. Though our series has included numerous news stories on the topic, this was not one of them -- it was an opinion piece, and should have been clearly labeled as commentary.

http://myespn.go.com/s/conversations/show/story/4982359


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trooper said:


> jsumm_2000 said:
> 
> 
> > When does it stop with this guy?
> ...


Not really my man.
John Holdren is Obama's science advisor. In 1977 Holdren co-authored a book where he wrote about mass worldwide population control and mass a global abortions. I Read parts of the book so I know it is fact. The book is called "Ecoscience: Population, Resources, Environment". 
So because that sounds really insane you won't believe it I guess?

How about the self claimed communist that Obama also appointed? Green job CZAR Van Jones??? Sounds pretty insane an American president would appoint a self proclaimed communist, so I guess that is also a lie.

How about the "regulatory CZAR" Cass Sunstien. The guy who thinks that our pets should be able to sue us for slavery!!! To insane to believe also??

It is your ignorant belief that, "Does it sound **** insane? Odds are it is", is the reason that people don't see what is going on.

Hitler had it right I guess, the bigger the lie the easier it is to get away with telling it.
So I guess all this right wing FACTS are just from some talk radio bamboozelment huh?
do a little homework and CRITICAL THINKING and you'll see that your not right about how extreme Obama and a lot of other people in Washington are. The good news is that Orem Hatch voted to conferm cass sunstien as well!!

So while we are all fussing about a fishing ban that is never going to happen in our lifetimes, these maniacs are "regulating" the more important things in our life. Like food and water a fuel and our home thermostate!! We need to start seeing the important issues and not be distracted by the emotional issues!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

How about the 7,000 miles of public water that the Utah legislature took away from you last week? Are you not upset about that, or just not aware?

Represenative McKiff and his cronies have already done this, not going to, ALREADY DONE!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please note:

The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He also claims the article was an opinion piece only.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Troll said:


> How about the 7,000 miles of public water that the Utah legislature took away from you last week? Are you not upset about that, or just not aware?
> 
> Represenative McKiff and his cronies have already done this, not going to, ALREADY DONE!


What is your point?? I didn't defend anyone. I'm saying we are distracted with fishing just like during the clinton years we got the brady bill. Gun control and fishing are NOT the things to be upset about.

I don't like the fact that 7,000 miles of fishing waters were taken from us. But what is more important, fishing or having communists in power? 
You are saying on one hand that they are going to take our fishing away and on the other hand that they aren't going to take our fishing away. Which is it????? 
Are you going to be really worried about fishing when we are in a global depression because of things like the banking deregulation happening while we all were worried about the brady bill??
I don't think you'll have time to fish while you are standing in the soup line to feed your family, and you won't be able to catch your food because it will be all fished out after a month!! Wake up to who is in power!!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Trooper said:


> jsumm_2000 said:
> 
> 
> > When does it stop with this guy?
> ...


 :rotfl: +1


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Troll said:


> :roll:


So you are doing some critical thinking?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Hitler had it right I guess, the bigger the lie the easier it is to get away with telling it.So I guess all this right wing FACTS are just from some talk radio bamboozelment huh?


Ohh, so close, but I have to call you out on a violation of the Hitler Rule. _Once you invoke "Hitler" you automatically lose any argument._ I didn't write the rules, I just enforce 'em.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Trooper said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler had it right I guess, the bigger the lie the easier it is to get away with telling it.So I guess all this right wing FACTS are just from some talk radio bamboozelment huh?
> ...


 So I was right for dismmisiing all that crap from 4 years ago.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trooper said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler had it right I guess, the bigger the lie the easier it is to get away with telling it.So I guess all this right wing FACTS are just from some talk radio bamboozelment huh?
> ...


Wow, you sure had a great come back to all the facts I pointed out!!
Typical!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Trooper said:
> 
> 
> > hoghunter011583 said:
> ...


Don't get mad dude, you said _"Hitler"_ and lost the argument. That's the way the game works. Hey, better luck next time.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trooper said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > Trooper said:
> ...


I guess if you have to use this kind of stupidity to keep from seeing how ill informed and ignorant you are, go for it.
I'm not mad "dude" I'm thankful I don't have your mindset!!
I love how when people can't argue with the facts they pick out flaws with the spelling or wording used! You should have been a lawyer, I think they have those kinda stupid rules, like "when you can't win the argument call the other person names". My rule, stick to the truth!!

By the way, who made up your "hitler rule", I guess I'm ill informed and ignorant about such nonsense


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

> How about the self claimed communist that Obama also appointed? Green job CZAR Van Jones??? Sounds pretty insane an American president would appoint a self proclaimed communist, so I guess that is also a lie.


Jones, founder of the Green for All organization and author of the "Green Collar Economy," is best known for advocating job creation for low-income people in clean-energy businesses, such as weatherizing homes or installing solar panels.

The announcement that Jones was stepping down came minutes after midnight Sunday morning. "On the eve of historic fights for health care and clean energy, opponents of reform have mounted a vicious smear campaign against me," Jones said. "They are using lies and distortions to distract and divide."



> How about the "regulatory CZAR" Cass Sunstien. The guy who thinks that our pets should be able to sue us for slavery!!! To insane to believe also??


Website launched in February by the American Conservative Union, is festooned with out-of-context quotes ("We ought to ban hunting") and fake newspaper headlines written as if Sunstein's opinions had become law - "Guns Banned!" and "FCC Pulls Plug on Limbaugh!" Much of the damaging material comes from "Nudge," a thoughtful 2007 book Sunstein wrote with the University of Chicago's Richard Thaler, which investigates the possibilities for "libertarian paternalism," not government control, to encourage good behavior. This, for example, is where the conservative CNSNews.com drew its damaging allegation headlined "Obama Regulation Czar Advocated Removing People's Organs Without Explicit Consent."



> It is your ignorant belief that, "Does it sound **** insane? Odds are it is", is the reason that people don't see what is going on.


Its your fear mongering and gullible beliefs that are weakening the foundation of America's beliefs.



> Hitler had it right


*
Hitler had it right ??? What kinda racist are you ???*



> The good news is that Orem Hatch voted to conferm cass sunstien as well!!


Orrin Hatch is a moron !!!

Hatch's first year in the Senate, 1977 supported testing of nuclear bombs at the Nevada Test Site. Over the next 13 years s articles detailed how the government determined to proceed with the tests, without adequate safeguards for innocent citizens whose health would be damaged.

In 1980, Hatch spoke in favor of rolling back provisions of the Fair Housing Act

*In 1998, Hatch, a descendant of polygamists, defended polygamy in a taped interview, *

Hatch's son Scott is a named partner and registered lobbyist at Walker, Martin & Hatch LLC, a Washington lobbying firm. The firm was formed in 2001; the other two partners are Jack Martin, a staff aide to Senator Hatch for six years, *he saw no conflict of interest in championing issues that helped his son's clients.*

Do I need to name more evils Hatch spawned on us ???



> these maniacs are "regulating" the more important things in our life. Like food and water a fuel and our home thermostate!! We need to start seeing the important issues and not be distracted by the emotional issues!!


Its maniacs like you who are fueling the ignorance.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

sinergy said:


> > How about the self claimed communist that Obama also appointed? Green job CZAR Van Jones??? Sounds pretty insane an American president would appoint a self proclaimed communist, so I guess that is also a lie.
> 
> 
> Jones, founder of the Green for All organization and author of the "Green Collar Economy," is best known for advocating job creation for low-income people in clean-energy businesses, such as weatherizing homes or installing solar panels.
> ...


Website launched in February by the American Conservative Union, is festooned with out-of-context quotes ("We ought to ban hunting") and fake newspaper headlines written as if Sunstein's opinions had become law - "Guns Banned!" and "FCC Pulls Plug on Limbaugh!" Much of the damaging material comes from "Nudge," a thoughtful 2007 book Sunstein wrote with the University of Chicago's Richard Thaler, which investigates the possibilities for "libertarian paternalism," not government control, to encourage good behavior. This, for example, is where the conservative CNSNews.com drew its damaging allegation headlined "Obama Regulation Czar Advocated Removing People's Organs Without Explicit Consent."



> It is your ignorant belief that, "Does it sound **** insane? Odds are it is", is the reason that people don't see what is going on.


Its your fear mongering and gullible beliefs that are weakening the foundation of America's beliefs.



> Hitler had it right


*
Hitler had it right ??? What kinda racist are you ???*



> The good news is that Orem Hatch voted to conferm cass sunstien as well!!


Orrin Hatch is a moron !!!

Hatch's first year in the Senate, 1977 supported testing of nuclear bombs at the Nevada Test Site. Over the next 13 years s articles detailed how the government determined to proceed with the tests, without adequate safeguards for innocent citizens whose health would be damaged.

In 1980, Hatch spoke in favor of rolling back provisions of the Fair Housing Act

*In 1998, Hatch, a descendant of polygamists, defended polygamy in a taped interview, *

Hatch's son Scott is a named partner and registered lobbyist at Walker, Martin & Hatch LLC, a Washington lobbying firm. The firm was formed in 2001; the other two partners are Jack Martin, a staff aide to Senator Hatch for six years, *he saw no conflict of interest in championing issues that helped his son's clients.*

Do I need to name more evils Hatch spawned on us ???



> these maniacs are "regulating" the more important things in our life. Like food and water a fuel and our home thermostate!! We need to start seeing the important issues and not be distracted by the emotional issues!!


Its maniacs like you who are fueling the ignorance.[/quote:181oavge]

As far as Hatch is concerned, I know he is a nut! That is why i pointed out that he voted to confirm sunstien, so I don't know why you are throwing all that in my face, your not telling me anything new.

I don't understand all the stuff you posted about the 3 radicals I brought up. You just copy and pasted a whole bunch of stuff about them. You didn't disprove what I said about them. I read what they said and saw some of the interviews and heard radical things come out of their mouths. I'm not copy and pasting news articles because I have seen the info for my self and I'm not taking other news organizations words for it.

You are going to tell me what Jones is best known for? I don't care about what he is best known for or what some news channel told you he is best known for, he says he likes comunism period!!
So with your attitude your saying that if a person get caught raping a girl, but he is a priest we should just ignore the bad stuff because he is best known for being a priest?

So you call me a racist because I compare the whole idea that if it sounds crazy it must be a lie. I brought up hitler because he used that mindset to do what he wanted!!! I never said he had it right about how he governed and slaughtered people. You are the one who is defending a comunist!!

You guys can disagree with me and call me names and try to blurr the subject with a whole bunch of nonsence, but you can't prove me wrong. 
So if you address the subjects that I first brought up in a direct way you won't win. You can tell me why Van Jones said he stepped down. You won't address the FACT that he is a comunist, in his own words. You can't say anything about that other than call me names, a racist, or pull the argument in a different direction. 
lets just either continue this discussion with PM's or find a political forum because this is an outdoor forum and I'm sure people are going to get sick of all the Obama threads always staying at the top!!
I didn't use spell check so now you can find all my typos and use that against also!!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

> I brought up hitler because he used that mindset to do what he wanted!!! [quote\]
> 
> You used Hitler for your example. Of all the people who who are strong minded Teddy Roosevelt, Martin Luther King even Charlie Chaplin would have made a better example but you selected HITLER ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

sinergy said:


> > How about the self claimed communist that Obama also appointed? Green job CZAR Van Jones??? Sounds pretty insane an American president would appoint a self proclaimed communist, so I guess that is also a lie.


Jones, founder of the Green for All organization and author of the "Green Collar Economy," is best known for advocating job creation for low-income people in clean-energy businesses, such as weatherizing homes or installing solar panels.

The announcement that Jones was stepping down came minutes after midnight Sunday morning. "On the eve of historic fights for health care and clean energy, opponents of reform have mounted a vicious smear campaign against me," Jones said. "They are using lies and distortions to distract and divide."

Maybe I'm interpetting your post incorrectly (Sinergy)- are you serious about Van Jones ?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

sinergy said:


> > I brought up hitler because he used that mindset to do what he wanted!!! [quote\]
> >
> > You used Hitler for your example. Of all the people who who are strong minded Teddy Roosevelt, Martin Luther King even Charlie Chaplin would have made a better example but you selected HITLER ???
> >
> > ...


How do you figure that I support hitler?? See you are totally twisting what I said because your argument is terrible!!
The reason I used hitler is because he was a socialist and he said, the bigger the lie the easier it is to get away with because people won't believe that you would lie to that extent. I said, I guess he had that part right, about how stupid people can be!! Obviously he had that part right because it freakin worked. I'm stating a fact it happend and it worked because of ignorant people!! Now you please explain how that means that I support hitler????? If you are going to make statements like that you have to back them up!!! I couldn't use your other examples because those people didn't say that. Martin Luther King didn't twist peoples minds into believing lies in order to gain power. Oh, so you are putting MLK in the same boat as hitler huh!!! Your the racist I guess!!

Your a baby killer because you like Obama!! 
How stupid does that sound? That is what you are doing with my example!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds pretty stupid, and you are the one who said it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Van Jones is an open and proud communist. ANYONE defending him has NO room to talk about others intelligence. :?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

No I back Jones or any politician. HB141 was the final straw for me. I was just having fun with the guy but he seemed to get all emotional about it LAWLs 8) :lol: :shock:

Its freaking outdoors and sporting board not cspan LoL


----------

